# Bonterra Bees Swingview with top entrance?



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I received my Bonterra DIY plans yesterday. I wanted to make some modifications to the original design. I use all medium frames so I'm going to modify the dimensions for the frame rests and such to allow for the use of medium frames while maintaining correct bee space. That's easy to manage. The other modification I wanted to do was have an upper entrance instead of the bottom entrance. I would like to get the entrance high enough that the bee flight path is above anyone walking around outside. Anyone made a modification to the Bonterra plans for this? I think I can just flip the mountings around and be alright.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

Haven't tried it so can't help there, but you may want to think of making adjustments for cleaning out the bottom, not sure how well the bees will do with only a top entrance. I'd ask around about that also.


----------



## gibby937 (May 16, 2011)

I used the bonterra plans last year and put a top entrance due to the same reasons with no problem at all.


----------



## Mr. M (May 27, 2013)

Hi, I am very new to beekeeping and I read Bush's recommendation to have an observation hive. I've already built a top bar and warre hive but have yet to get bees. Would you recommend these plans from Bonterra? It would seem that most observation hives don't respect the bee space requirements --- just wanted to get your take on the plans before I pull the trigger!


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

What type of observation hive did you order plans for...swing, circle, garden?


----------



## Mr. M (May 27, 2013)

I haven't purchasd any plans yet for the observation hive. There is a bundle offer for plans that they have, all plans for $32.


----------



## gibby937 (May 16, 2011)

I have a little burr comb on the top and bottom. Not that big of a deal. Bee space everywhere else is good. You will be satisfied with bonterra. The plan purchase does include all plans. I love mine. It gets full pretty quick, 8 deep frames, I now pull a frame of capped brood on a regular basis to put in some of my weaker hives to boost them. Pulled two frames of solid brood today.


----------



## Mr. M (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the help gibby, I'm going to buy the plans!


----------

